# VACUUUUUM



## cracker99 (Jul 13, 2004)

Allright, I think i narrowed the no running below 1000 rpm problem down to the vacuum lines. Chilton's sucks on showing any clear pictures of the vacuum assembly. Does anyone know of where any good pictures of all the vacuum lines in the back of the engine go? 

Also, are the 4 little butterflies in the upper intake necessary? A vacuum line either opens or closes these, I'm guessing on startup? The reason I'm asking is because chilton's shows nothing about this, and I think it may be the root of the problem, because I can't be sure if the vacuum line is hooked up in the right place. Whoever had this car before me had all the lines in different places than chilton's show.

If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it. The car is a 1993 nissan 240 sx, dual overhead cams.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Best you are going to get is a vacuum diagram, not a picture of the back of the engine. You get an FSM here: http://www.zeroyon.com/techfiles/Nissan_240SX_91-94.zip

The 4 butterflies are Swirl Control Valves (SCV), they partially close when idling so the intake is constricted and thus speed up and creates a swirl in the combustion chamber and gives better atomization of the air fuel mixture. Once underway, the butterflies open for more flow. If you disconnect the the solenoid that controls the SCV, they will remain open all the time. If the car will not run under 1000RPMs, the SCV is probably not the problem, however, if the vacuum is bad in anyway, anywhere back there, you may get the problem you are having.


----------



## cracker99 (Jul 13, 2004)

It's hard to believe that no one makes a good vacuum diagram...I've searched the internet but no luck. I guess i'll just put this japanese hunk of metal back together and set it on fire... :banhump:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

dude, go to your local auto parts store and buy a Haynes Manuel...simple as that...or go to your local Nissan dealer and buy the FSM and wiring diagram...


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Ummm, that link I put in my last post is a FREE FSM. Why buy one? 

Cracker, your original post asked for a "picture", not a diagram. That's why I wrote what I wrote. There are diagrams in that FREE FSM! I don't see how anyone can help more than a free FSM. That thing is like $50 at the dealer.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

50 bucks...cheap...for my rx-7 it was 95...


----------



## cracker99 (Jul 13, 2004)

I appreciate the fsm, and I thank you for giving me the link for it...I just think it's sort of ridiculous that there isn't a more detailed picture of the vacuum lines in either the chilton's or fsm. Both of them had inaccuracies that were difficult to work around when I didn't know where the lines were supposed to go. I guess they assume that everyone who works on cars label everything...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

like i said, buy a haynes manuel, its by far way more detailed than the chiltons, basically because they actually take the engine out and show where it is supposed to go...


----------

